# Dayton Wire Wheels Raffle



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Ok, here we go. This is a set of "*used*" 13x7 100 spoke chrome Ds with your choice of *NEW (in the box)* straight or swept 2 ear embedded knockoffs. No adapters or tires. *You'll have the Dayton stamp on the hub, on the lip and on the knockoff.* These rims will straight out *SCREAM* Dayton!!! I think I still have the Dayton warranty card somewhere which you can fill out and mail it to Dayton to have these wheels registered under *YOUR *name!!!

$10 a spot. :biggrin:  You can PayPal to [email protected]; please send me your Real Name, Screen Name, Phone Number and what spot you want. If you don't have a PayPal account you can go to your local Bank of America and deposit the money there.....call me once it's done so I can confirm and reserve your spot! :thumbsup: 

The only thing the winner is responsible for is shipping. Drawing day will be announced for anyone to attend and will be video taped. * Let me know if you have any questions (424) 264-6342.*  































































*This is what the rim will somewhat look like but in 13x7!*


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Let me add that 1 rim has a scratch on the back from a bolt breaking off of the caliper and scratching it. It only happened to 1 rim and it's through the back so it's not visible.  Pix and video soon..... 

*Oh I love 'em....them Ds, them Ds, them Ds......*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA

*Sorry to hear that he doesn't mention any other wire wheel brand* :biggrin:

Makes me almost bust a nut just seeing the video not to mention the lyrics;

All day long...gold or all chrome, is on, you out to get 'em cause the tires come with 'em, but they *AIN'T FOR BUSTERS ONLY HOGGS ROLL Ds*, so keep yo' stocks on if you can't fade these.......

So get you a set of them what we call *Danas* and see for yo'self all the bitches they brang us cut the wheel right to left and make the ass end slide 
Now all the riders ride and skate from side to side On them thangs.


----------



## steppa (Oct 30, 2008)

$10 a spot eh? not bad.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steppa_@Nov 11 2008, 11:04 PM~12132156
> *$10 a spot eh? not bad.
> *


Yeah, and look at how many are left..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: This raffle's a *BIG *hit!!! Might be finished by tomorrow morning at this rate. :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

i might have to get in on this here. :biggrin: got any more of them 2 bar straight k/o's? i need 1 but will take a set.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Nov 12 2008, 12:57 AM~12132944
> *i might have to get in on this here. :biggrin: got any more of them 2 bar straight k/o's? i need 1 but will take a set.
> *


I do have a new set of those straight ear kos with embedded logo but I was thinking of having a small raffle for those. :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 12 2008, 07:36 AM~12133728
> *I do have a new set of those straight ear kos with embedded logo but I was thinking of having a small raffle for those. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 pm me a price on them :biggrin: if not i will def buy a raff ticket.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

$10 :thumbsup: now thats a good price.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

sent payment for 13 and 68


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 12 2008, 03:41 PM~12137619
> *sent payment for 13 and 68
> *


Gracias....someone had to do it huh?


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Here's some video but those ugly kos are not included...you'll get the *NEW *chrome straight or swept (your choice) kos with the Dayton logo embedded.</span>

*<span style=\'color:red\'>Please let me know if you're unable to view the video.....*


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

daytons.............here i cum.......lolz........ :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

yeah not bad how many should I buy hhhmmm....


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Ill buy some tommorro.........


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin+Nov 12 2008, 07:09 PM~12139561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fine.....doesn't seem like this raffle is going anywhere anytime soon... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

ok, ZAPPO, i just bought my numbers and they are 59,45,10,31,100,62,65 thanks Homie. i need to win this shit man.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey Zappo, the video didn't work.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 12 2008, 09:44 PM~12141344
> *ok, ZAPPO, i just bought my numbers and they are 59,45,10,31,100,62,65  thanks Homie. i need to win this shit man.
> *


Thanks man and good luck!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 12 2008, 09:57 PM~12141470
> *hey Zappo, the video didn't work.
> *


Ok thanks....let me work on it..... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 12 2008, 09:57 PM~12141470
> *hey Zappo, the video didn't work.
> *


Ok, the video should be working now.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*BUMP!* :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Nov 12 2008, 08:15 PM~12139630
> *Ill buy some tommorro.........
> *



payment sent for 14,61.........


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Nov 13 2008, 10:27 AM~12145109
> *payment sent for 14,61.........
> *


Thanks!


----------



## pipiz13 (May 2, 2008)

made payment for 80,92,28 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pipiz13_@Nov 13 2008, 02:32 PM~12147579
> *made payment for 80,92,28 thanks :biggrin:
> *


Here is what you wrote on the PayPal payment.....(spot 80,93,28 thanks) * Is it 92 or 93 that you want?*  :dunno:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pipiz13_@Nov 13 2008, 02:32 PM~12147579
> *made payment for 80,92,28 thanks :biggrin:
> *


*Got it coach!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtybird (Sep 10, 2005)

Payment sent for #16.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 11 2008, 07:24 PM~12124383
> *Oh I love 'em....them Ds, them Ds, them Ds......
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA
> 
> ...


Bad ass lyrics and video, but you know what Mack 10 rolls nowadays...  
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q180/in...=MOV05645-1.flv


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 14 2008, 01:47 PM~12157242
> *Bad ass lyrics and video, but you know what Mack 10 rolls nowadays...
> http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q180/in...=MOV05645-1.flv
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 14 2008, 12:47 PM~12157242
> *Bad ass lyrics and video, but you know what Mack 10 rolls nowadays...
> http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q180/in...=MOV05645-1.flv
> *


That's why he's no longer from the Westside Connection.....he's a *LEVA* now!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirtybird_@Nov 14 2008, 12:18 PM~12156985
> *Payment sent for #16.
> *


Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 14 2008, 08:51 PM~12161769
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 14 2008, 08:41 PM~12161686
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*BUMP* :cheesy:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

Awe, the power of post edits, it's like it was all just a bad dream...TTT


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

JUST BOUGHT!!!
SPOTS 7, 23, 66
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

damn i missed the excitement


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 15 2008, 10:11 AM~12164485
> *JUST BOUGHT!!!
> SPOTS 7, 23, 66
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks very much and good luck bro.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 15 2008, 03:59 AM~12160874
> *That's why he's no longer from the Westside Connection.....he's a LEVA now!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I'll take #75, :biggrin: 
PM info for payment.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 15 2008, 08:01 PM~12167834
> *I'll take #75,  :biggrin:
> PM info for payment.
> *


PM'd


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey peeps hurry up and fill this shit up so that i can win this shit. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 16 2008, 08:57 PM~12175565
> *hey peeps hurry up and fill this shit up so that i can win this shit.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Now that's what I'm talkin' about.  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

i wanna buy 81 94 84 19 how do you pay?


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 17 2008, 10:36 AM~12179769
> *i wanna buy 81 94 84 19 how do you pay?
> *


PM'd


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

there you go. more people please. shit i might buy a few more to get this shit done.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 17 2008, 03:51 PM~12182835
> *there you go. more people please. shit i might buy a few more to get this shit done.
> *


I'll take more pix later with both styles of kos so people can see what they look like with the embedded ones.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 17 2008, 09:06 PM~12184774
> *I'll take more pix later with both styles of kos so people can see what they look like with the embedded ones.
> *





Waiting For Pix... 


PM Me Payment Info...


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Your chance to own a nice set of 13x7 REAL Daytons for only $10. This will make a nice X-Mas gift to yourself from yourself.* :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

sent payment for spot #69


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Nov 18 2008, 04:31 PM~12193858
> *sent payment for spot #69
> *


Sent the payment where Padilla? I didn't get anything! Call me bro....those meds seem to be working. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 17 2008, 11:09 PM~12187546
> *Your chance to own a nice set of 13x7 REAL Daytons for only $10.  This will make a nice X-Mas gift to yourself from yourself.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*BUMP* :0


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Nov 18 2008, 04:31 PM~12193858
> *sent payment for spot #69
> *


Ill call after the bank i found that info :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Nov 19 2008, 11:43 PM~12207984
> *Ill call after the bank i found that info  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 20 2008, 08:22 PM~12215517
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks and good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Paid for #21 & #76 for my homie StreetStyleChicago.

Let's get this raffle going :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 21 2008, 12:41 PM~12221869
> *Paid for #21 & #76 for my homie StreetStyleChicago.
> 
> Let's get this raffle going :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for selling a few. Trust me, I want to get this over with.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

fuck man, still a long way to go before i win this shit. :biggrin: lets go peeps. buy some squares.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

payment sent for #11 #05 # 69 #83  iam gonna win this shit...and slap sum 13s 5.20s when i find the set..... :cheesy: and ill take #63 #64 those are good impala years... :0


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

hey foo text me when u get the numbers up! thanks homie...


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2+Nov 22 2008, 06:16 PM~12231696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Text sent!  

*I'LL ALSO BE TAKING PIX OF ALL 4 RIMS WITH THE EMBEDDED KOs AND SEE IF THAT MOTIVATES PEOPLE.* :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0 fuck yeah..........


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

GIVE ME 67 TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 24 2008, 03:17 AM~12240715
> *GIVE ME 67 TOO :biggrin:
> *


Thanks and good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

dam, i can never get 64!


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 24 2008, 12:48 PM~12243443
> *dam, i can never get 64!
> *


So get 46...same shit! :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Paypal'in you $10 for number 88. Let me know you got it


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 24 2008, 04:07 PM~12245413
> *Paypal'in you $10 for number 88. Let me know you got it
> *


Got it coach!!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

hey zappo...if i dont win this shit..iam gonna get at you for a new set of 14s 72s :0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 24 2008, 06:57 PM~12247816
> *hey zappo...if i dont win this shit..iam gonna get at you for a new set of 14s 72s :0
> *


damn homie you got alittle loot into this one what happen your lady ban you from the casinos?? :biggrin: j/k Good luck


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

lols....omg keep me away from casinos....lols....iam not a gambling man i tell you that much :cheesy:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 24 2008, 07:57 PM~12247816
> *hey zappo...if i dont win this shit..iam gonna get at you for a new set of 14s 72s :0
> *


Yeah, let me know.....


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 24 2008, 08:00 PM~12247840
> *damn homie you got alittle loot into this one what happen your lady ban you from the  casinos??  :biggrin: j/k Good luck
> *


damn, you aint bullshitin. i might have to put somemore loot into this one. :biggrin: Robs68 aint no joke. i'm still going to win this shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 25 2008, 07:02 PM~12257893
> *damn, you aint bullshitin. i might have to put somemore loot into this one.  :biggrin:  Robs68 aint no joke. i'm still going to win this shit.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

nope i am....


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

hey man did you get my payment?


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@Nov 27 2008, 08:14 PM~12278364
> *hey man did you get my payment?
> *


Got it!


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey Zappo, i will buy somemore tommorow. i'm not trying to make you rich :biggrin: i just need to win this shit.  :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 28 2008, 09:47 PM~12285429
> *Hey Zappo, i will buy somemore tommorow. i'm not trying to make you rich  :biggrin:  i just need to win this shit.    :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

payment sent :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Can't wait to roll these wheels. TTT


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala+Nov 29 2008, 02:11 PM~12288856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just anxious to get them outta here. :angry:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WE ARE ALMOST HALF WAY THERE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 30 2008, 09:37 AM~12293768
> *WE ARE ALMOST HALF WAY THERE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


fuck man half way aint enough. we need all this shit filled up. :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 1 2008, 06:04 PM~12305535
> *fuck man half way aint enough. we need all this shit filled up.  :biggrin:
> *


You're telling me.....*I CAN'T WAIT TO GET THIS OVER WITH!!!!*

Dayton stamp on the lip.....[/b] :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

send payment :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Dec 1 2008, 08:26 PM~12307075
> *send payment :biggrin:
> *


Got it! Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Thanks!!! :thumbsup: Never seen anyone so determined.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

no problem. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Only $10 a spot..........*


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

did you get my payment??


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@Dec 2 2008, 06:55 PM~12316881
> *did you get my payment??
> *


Got it COACH, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Getting closer to the end


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Number 4 is looking lucky today for some reason... shooting over another $10 for lucky number 4 sir


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 3 2008, 01:37 PM~12324866
> *Getting closer to the end
> *


shit not close enough. :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER+Dec 3 2008, 03:20 PM~12325856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about it. But at least we're a few steps closer.  :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

The money has been sent!
You have sent $30.00 USD to [email protected]


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 3 2008, 08:04 PM~12327908
> *You got it!!!  Thanks!
> Tell me about it.  But at least we're a few steps closer.   :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Now we are 3 steps closer !! :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 3 2008, 09:04 PM~12329529
> *Now we are 3 steps closer !! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks 2 U. :wave:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

ttt I need these I just sold my chrome88s


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 4 2008, 10:58 AM~12334210
> *ttt I need these I just sold my chrome88s
> *


Buy another spot. That way if you win you can show them to me next year in July when I go out to the Yakima Speedway.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 4 2008, 04:43 PM~12337122
> *Buy another spot.  That way if you win you can show them to me next year in July when I go out to the Yakima Speedway.
> *


ok.............tommorro..


----------



## 213 OG (Dec 5, 2008)

where do i send payment 2 for spot 82


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 213 OG_@Dec 5 2008, 08:29 AM~12343302
> *where do i send payment 2 for spot 82
> *


Thanks and good luck!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 4 2008, 06:18 PM~12337939
> *ok.............tommorro..
> *


payment sent for 74 & 93


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 5 2008, 11:03 AM~12344609
> *payment sent for 74 & 93
> *


Muchas gracias!!! SUERTE :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 5 2008, 01:49 PM~12345567
> *Muchas gracias!!!  SUERTE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

payment sent for # 75, 81, 57, 27 and 19


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Dec 5 2008, 01:12 PM~12345758
> *payment sent for # 75, 81, 57, 27 and 19
> *


Got it! *THANX AND GOOD LUCK!* :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I dont ever win nothin anyways- so o well- Ill jus keep collectin 
unstamped 72s :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

This set can be yours for only $10! You choose what style of new knockoffs you want. If you're local you're more than welcome to attend the drawing.


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Damn...what other incentive can I throw in to get this over with? :dunno:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

what time did you want me to pick them up homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

updated chart plz an what does the knock offs fit


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 7 2008, 03:02 PM~12360986
> *Damn...what other incentive can I throw in to get this over with? :dunno:
> *



Throw in both sets of the knockoffs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 5 2008, 07:56 PM~12347977
> *Got it!  THANX AND GOOD LUCK! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



If you change the color of the numbers that have not been purchased (or vice versa) it will be a little easier on the eyes. Just a suggestion. Good luck on your drawing :thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2+Dec 7 2008, 06:24 PM~12362043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that would be great but now it would be too much of a hassle to do. :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Thanks malomonte and 213 OG.....good luck!


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

next time do it at $5.00 a square maybe shit will sell faster. you won't make as much money but shit will go faster. :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: just fuckin with you Zappo :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 8 2008, 08:53 PM~12373866
> *next time do it at $5.00 a square maybe shit will sell faster. you won't make as much money but shit will go faster.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just fuckin with you Zappo :biggrin:
> *


Fuck it!!! Pay me $5 a spot and if you win you'll only get 2 rims! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: You'll have to try to win the other 2.


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

Payment sent for 2, 46, 51, 56, 71, 89, and 94.


----------



## dirtybird (Sep 10, 2005)

Payment sent for #30.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I+Dec 9 2008, 10:58 AM~12378895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks to both of you and GOOD LUCK!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

payment sent for 79, 12, 54 and 60


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Your choice of knockoffs......[/b]


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Thanks!!!*


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Payment sent for 48, 53, 39


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 9 2008, 05:24 PM~12382351
> *Payment sent for 48, 53, 39
> *


*Thanks homie and good luck!* :thumbsup: 15 spots left.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*You've gotta love that stamp on the lip.......*


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

#18 #87


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Dec 9 2008, 07:40 PM~12383897
> *#18 #87
> *


Padilla....where you been homie?


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 9 2008, 07:41 PM~12383906
> *Padilla....where you been homie?
> *


carving away man did you get the pay pal HOMIE ? whats going on in your world i hope all is good


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Dec 9 2008, 07:48 PM~12383986
> *carving away man did you get the pay pal HOMIE ? whats going on in your world i hope all is good
> *


Carving away again? Good stress releiver. :biggrin: No PayPal yet. Don't tell me you sent it to that other email address again? :roflmao: :roflmao: Life has been a lot better man. How about yours?


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 9 2008, 07:51 PM~12384020
> *Carving away again?  Good stress releiver. :biggrin:  No PayPal yet.  Don't tell me you sent it to that other email address again? :roflmao:  :roflmao: Life has been a lot better man.  How about yours?
> *


GOOD GOOD thanks for asking i sent the payment about 30 minutes ago homie the right addy this time my stuff got into a shop he







re in old town


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Dec 9 2008, 07:59 PM~12384090
> *GOOD GOOD thanks for asking i sent the payment about 30 minutes ago homie the right addy this time my stuff got into a shop he
> 
> 
> ...


I just checked PayPal and nothing bro. :angry: You called me about a week ago and I totally spaced out to call you back. Damn, I sure don't have patience to be carving man.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

SHIT, ALMOST THERE.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 9 2008, 08:12 PM~12384266
> *SHIT, ALMOST THERE.
> *


*Yeah, a few more spots and let the drawing beggin!!!!!*


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

ok homie, give me #1 and 91


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

JUST PAID :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 9 2008, 08:24 PM~12384394
> *ok homie, give me #1 and 91
> *


Got it thanks!!! Hopefully before the weekend these rims will be *GONE*!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 9 2008, 07:31 PM~12383814
> *You've gotta love that stamp on the lip.......
> 
> 
> ...


naw....not really...lols....


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

lets get this over with....lols....


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey homie are you going to Raffle your 14x7 after this one ?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

next one better be a 72 spoke one home slice....lolz


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 9 2008, 10:02 PM~12385604
> *next one better be a 72 spoke one home slice....lolz
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

ok man.. sent you the money for the rest of the numbers... let me know if you got the payments


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@Dec 9 2008, 11:19 PM~12386396
> *ok man.. sent you the money for the rest of the numbers... let me know if you got the payments
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla+Dec 9 2008, 10:01 PM~12385596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got them.......gotta give you credit man for taking on all of the rest of the numbers! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Ok.....all of the spots have been sold! Now for those of you who are local....call me if you'd like to meet up for the drawing so we can arrange a day, time and location....(424) 264-6342!*


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

oh shit its on :biggrin:


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

good luck everyone!!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

my fingers are crossed....


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

LET GET THIS MUTHA FUCKA OVER WITH. :biggrin: :biggrin: BABY NEED A NEW SET OF D's. :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

raffle this shit tonight........... :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Those last spaces went quick, can't wait


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

HEY ZAPPO, YOU MAKE THE CALL AS TO WHERE AND WHEN. THIS IS YOUR RAFFLE HOMIE.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 10 2008, 05:02 PM~12391964
> *HEY ZAPPO, YOU MAKE THE CALL AS TO WHERE AND WHEN. THIS IS YOUR RAFFLE HOMIE.
> *


How about.........here ......and ....... now...... :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

SHIT, LETS DO IT. :yes: hno:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 10 2008, 06:05 PM~12391997
> *How about.........here ......and ....... now...... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

hno: I NEED THESE MUTHA FUCKAS.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*READY?* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 10 2008, 07:19 PM~12393282
> *READY? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ready to roll on some D'z :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU MUTHA'S. :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

so whens it goin down Zap?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 10 2008, 07:45 PM~12394206
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


YEAH, NO SHIT HOMIE. IT'S ALL IN THE LUCK OF THE DRAW. :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I might loose sleep tonight thinking about bangin them on to my 64


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:banghead:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Up in a few minutes. Not one person called me to come over to handle this shit. :angry:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

IM ON MY WAY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT BOUGHT A SPOT


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Ok...we have a winner! I'm uploading the video now.........


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

congrats to the winner :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Congrats vintage


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

I tried calling the winner and he's not picking up. He is in Ontario Canada and they're 3 hours ahead of us so it's about 10:30 pm.....he's probably either burying the bone or chocking the chicken! :biggrin: J/K


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

You gotta do another raffle homie im hooked


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 10 2008, 08:35 PM~12394830
> *You gotta do another raffle homie im hooked
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 10 2008, 08:35 PM~12394830
> *You gotta do another raffle homie im hooked
> *


I would but it doesn't seem like too many people are into it because of the economy. If I do one it's gonna be for a brand new set of 72s.


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 10 2008, 10:07 PM~12395225
> *I would but it doesn't seem like too many people are into it because of the economy.  If I do one it's gonna be for a brand new set of 72s.
> *


let me know if you are i was going to buy a couple of more numbers tonight but saw they were sold out. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 10 2008, 11:07 PM~12395225
> *I would but it doesn't seem like too many people are into it because of the economy.  If I do one it's gonna be for a brand new set of 72s.
> *


new is always nice...my raffle is moving slow too


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


NO SHIT!!! now i have a set to match my 14x7 Ds :biggrin: :biggrin: 



i would like to thank everyone that made this possible....... :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 10 2008, 08:07 PM~12395225
> *I would but it doesn't seem like too many people are into it because of the economy.  If I do one it's gonna be for a brand new set of 72s.
> *


ok, do one for them k/o's now. or sell me 1. :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Dec 10 2008, 11:38 PM~12396312
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> NO SHIT!!!    now i have a set to match my 14x7 Ds  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i would like to thank everyone that made this possible....... :biggrin:
> *



congrats........


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Dec 11 2008, 12:17 AM~12397303
> *ok, do one for them k/o's now. or sell me 1. :biggrin:
> *


Hmmm...that doesn't sound bad....a raffle for a new set of chrome Dayton knockoffs. Winner pix the style.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

FUCK :angry: WHY DIDN'T I PICK #12 :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 11 2008, 01:46 PM~12402127
> *Hmmm...that doesn't sound bad....a raffle for a new set of chrome Dayton knockoffs.  Winner pix the style.
> *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 11 2008, 03:46 PM~12402127
> *Hmmm...that doesn't sound bad....a raffle for a new set of chrome Dayton knockoffs.  Winner pix the style.
> *


 :0


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 11 2008, 05:47 PM~12402766
> *FUCK  :angry: WHY DIDN'T I PICK #12  :biggrin:
> *



because i did :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*So you guys wanna do the knockoff raffle? How many people wanna buy a spot?*


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

i will take a couple spots.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

what the fuck can i do with a knockoff without a rim. shiiiiiit :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 11 2008, 06:52 PM~12405023
> *what the fuck can i do with a knockoff without a rim. shiiiiiit  :biggrin:
> *


you gotta win the rims seperate in another raffle. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

im in :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

fuck the raffle shit. :biggrin: Zappo did a great job on this raffle. no disrespect on his part. if it wasn't for bad luck i wouldn't have any luck at all. i will find a deal and buy some strait up. Thanks Zappo for a good time with this raffle homie. and congrat to vintage. hey vintage wana sell the D's you just won? :biggrin: just kidding homie.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 11 2008, 08:14 PM~12405250
> *fuck the raffle shit.  :biggrin:  Zappo did a great job on this raffle. no disrespect on his part. if it wasn't for bad luck i wouldn't have any luck at all. i will find a deal and buy some strait up. Thanks Zappo for a good time with this raffle homie. and congrat to vintage.  hey vintage wana sell the D's you just won?  :biggrin:  just kidding homie.
> *


I know....it did kinda bother me to struggle to sell spots. Why haven't you came up on a set of Ds if there are several other people selling several sets on here?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHERE. I DON'T WANT NO CHINA SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

good raffle zappo


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 12 2008, 12:01 AM~12408253
> *good raffle zappo
> *


Thanks! I'm still debating about a new 72 spoke set. :uh:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 12 2008, 03:47 AM~12408637
> *Thanks!  I'm still debating about a new 72 spoke set.  :uh:
> *


I can't wait for that one. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Is this Oldsmobilefanatic reborn :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 12 2008, 01:40 PM~12412987
> *Is this Oldsmobilefanatic reborn :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh *FUCK NO*!!! I'm taking that as an insult homie! :angry: :angry: :angry: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 11 2008, 06:59 PM~12404540
> *So you guys wanna do the knockoff raffle?  How many people wanna buy a spot?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: ill buy some spots right now


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 11 2008, 11:47 PM~12408637
> *Thanks!  I'm still debating about a new 72 spoke set.  :uh:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
yup


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 11 2008, 05:59 PM~12404540
> *So you guys wanna do the knockoff raffle?  How many people wanna buy a spot?
> *



how much will spots cost?


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Vintage......post up the pix of the Ds you won man so everyone can see I came through with my end of the deal. BTW - your knockoffs should arrive here on Monday and I'll ship them out to you via Priority Mail at my expense!


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 27 2008, 12:20 AM~12534411
> *Vintage......post up the pix of the Ds you won man so everyone can see I came through with my end of the deal.  BTW - your knockoffs should arrive here on Monday and I'll ship them out to you via Priority Mail at my expense!
> *


----------

